# Quotes



## Qveen Lizzy (Sep 13, 2017)

What are some quotes that got you through social anxiety


----------



## AntiguanGiant (Aug 8, 2017)

"Doth my nugs bequeath me..?!?" This one helped a lot, I must admit.


----------



## Qveen Lizzy (Sep 13, 2017)

What does that mean


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

It's a humorous reference to cannabis I would guess.


some quotes i saved from another thread long ago:


11. Do the thing you fear to do and keep on doing it…that is the quickest and surest way ever yet discovered to conquer fear."
12. The key to change….is to let go of fear.
13. Taking a new step, uttering a new word, is what people fear most.

14. You block your dream when you allow your fear to grow bigger than your faith.
16. One hates what one fears.

17. To dream anything that you want to dream. That is the beauty of the human mind. To do anything that you want to do. That is the strength of the human will. To trust yourself to test your limits. That is the courage to succeed.
18. Fear of self is the greatest of all terrors, the deepest of all dread, the commonest of all mistakes. From it grows failure. Because of it, life is a mockery. Out of it comes despair.
19.
Do not look upon this world with fear and loathing. Bravely face whatever the gods offer.
20. Hate is the consequence of fear; we fear something before we hate it; a child who fears noises becomes a man who hates noise. 


1. Too many of us are not living our dreams because we are living our fears.

2. The first and great commandment is: Don't let them scare you.

3. Do not let your fears choose your destiny.

4. Ultimately we know deeply that the other side of every fear is freedom.

5. Where fear is, happiness is not.



7. Do what you fear most and you control fear.

8. There are four ways you can handle fear. You can go over it, under it, or around it. But if you are ever to put fear behind you, you must walk straight through it. Once you put fear behind you. Leave it there.

9. To be a star, you must shine your own light, follow your path, and don't worry about the darkness, for that is when the stars shine brightest.

10. You can conquer almost any fear if you will only make up your mind to do so. For remember, fear doesn't exist anywhere except in the mind. 

“Don't give in to your fears. If you do, you won't be able to talk to your heart.”
? Paulo Coelho, The Alchemist

“A man that flies from his fear may find that he has only taken a short cut to meet it.”
? J.R.R. Tolkien, The Children of Húrin

“Keep your fears to yourself, but share your courage with others.”
? Robert Louis Stevenson

“Fear's useless. Either something bad happens or it doesn't: If it doesn't, you've wasted time being afraid, and if it does, you've wasted time that you could have spent sharpening your weapons.”
? Sarah Rees Brennan, The Demon's Lexicon


“Life is made of fear. Some people eat fear soup three times a day. Some people eat fear soup all the meals there are. I eat it sometimes. When they bring me fear soup to eat, I try not to eat it, I try to send it back. But sometimes I'm too afraid to and have to eat it anyway.”
? Martin Amis, Other People


“Expose yourself to your deepest fear; after that, fear has no power, and the fear of freedom shrinks and vanishes. You are free.”
? Jim Morrison


----------



## AntiguanGiant (Aug 8, 2017)

Qveen Lizzy said:


> What does that mean


It's a quote that I feel encapsulates the frailty of the human mind.

It really shows how prone to weakness we can be in the face of perceived danger, although as with all quotes, the meaning I draw may not necessarily be the same as what someone else might take from it.


----------



## stellabelly (Sep 6, 2017)

Keep Smiling


----------



## GeraldVil (Sep 19, 2017)

Very inspirational stuff versikk. I especially like "Where fear is, happiness is not." Thanks for sharing.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

there's too many quotes... everything from "Thus Spake Zarathustra" and part 1 of "Tao Te Ching"


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

The world isn't beautiful, therefore it is. - Kino no Tabi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

